# Micro Bromeliads and Cryptanthus?



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

I've been kind of obsessed with tiny plants lately to utilize in my vivariums. I've grabbed a few mini orchids and have started culturing micro violets in small vases. 

And now I'm looking for tiny species of cryptanthus and bromeliads. However I'm not sure if any exist and google seems of little help on this one. Is Neo lilliputiana the smallest brom there is? Are there smaller ones? What about cryptanthus that stay small (like 1-2")?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

If you're growing in the substrate, some members the genus eriocaulon looks a lot like some some vriesea. Generally they are used as aquatic plants, but are happy to grow in a most enough substrate. Unlikely they'll be appropriate for mounting though. 


Not much more help I can offer beyond that, sorry.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Guzmania lingulata 'Teresa' stays quite small. Tropiflora sometimes has it available.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I have _Tillandsia bryoides_, which is an extremely tiny air plant. I just posted it along with some other things in the classifieds. These two will will do well in a viv so long as you position them in a spot with plenty of air. 

_Cryptanthus_ are bromeliads.


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you for all the responses.

And yes I am aware Cryptanthus are also a bromeliad. I just included it in my query as a more specific example of what I'm looking for. I love the more flat and spread out look of the pink or red varieties and the usual, small, compact pup size is what I'm seeking. What I'd love to do is have a group of tiny bright red plants spread across a densely planted moss spread to give the illusion of red flowers in a meadow. 

As for semi-aquatic and marginal plants that have a brom-like shape I am attempting to use Pogostemon helferi. They can be rooted on wood and lava rock, but will gladly spread through various kinds of substrate. So far so good, but it has only been a month that I have tried growing them emersed.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

RabidSimian said:


> As for semi-aquatic and marginal plants that have a brom-like shape I am attempting to use Pogostemon helferi. They can be rooted on wood and lava rock, but will gladly spread through various kinds of substrate. So far so good, but it has only been a month that I have tried growing them emersed.


So there is conflicting information regarding how long p. helferi keeps that nice submerged growth pattern. I have seen people grow it emersed without it reverting, but have also seen the terrestrial form push out the star shaped growth under water. Either way, keep in mind that a less attractive growth habit is within the realm of possibility.


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

The supplier (Tropica) grows this plant emersed I believe like many of their plants. So we'll see how long it lasts. I did however try P.helferi a while back with another project and it became quite elongated and lost the star feel. Only time will tell.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

RabidSimian said:


> And now I'm looking for tiny species of cryptanthus and bromeliads. However I'm not sure if any exist and google seems of little help on this one. Is Neo lilliputiana the smallest brom there is? Are there smaller ones? What about cryptanthus that stay small (like 1-2")?



Neo lilliputiana is quite small and a species used to develop small hybrids. Another species of small stature is Neo dungsiana. You might also look at the various species that belong to the ampullacea complex which include punctatissima (or punctate). Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

